# Cutting river beds in foam



## jcalhoon (Oct 9, 2013)

Does anyone have advice on cutting out riverbeds in pink foam? Especially methods that don't result in a bunch of particles and dust


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

use a hot knife that is sold for cutting foam.


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

This may not be the safest way, but if you have some scrap foam and a map gas or propane torch you can melt in a nice stream/river lots of landforms.

Try it outside first, you barely gotta heat the foam to melt it down but it works awesome. Give it a shot before you knock it, no mess


----------



## michael cuneo (Sep 5, 2013)

I've used the torch method it works great but you should practice on some scrap.also the fumes are dangerous do this in a well ventilated area and good luck.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

I used a thin bladed razor knife from Michael's to slice my river bed out of 1" thick pink foam.
It worked beautifully with very little mess. All the shavings were handled easily with the vac.
Using a blade allows you to do some precise trimming to form and shape the banks.
Just my two cents,
Bob


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

On a practice sheet hit it with a can of spray paint. It will shrink up. Maybe enough to be useable.


----------

